# ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln



## siechstaler (4. Mai 2009)

hi, ich als papa eines jungen 10 jahre hätte da mal eine frage |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
ab wann darf mein sohn 10 jahre alleine am tage angeln gehen denn erwürde auch mal gern allein losziehen 
bedanke mich schon vorab mal
freue mich über jeden tip
übrings wir wohnen in sachsen- anhalt ,salzlandkreis
und haben beide er jugendfischerreischein+  ich fischerreischein sowie sind mitglieder im angelverein bei uns zu haus 
#6#6


----------



## Trunkenbold (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Ahoi,
soweit ich weiss mit Jugendfischereischein gar nicht. Da muss immer ein volljähriger mit Fischereischein anwesend sein,zumindest hier bei uns in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## siechstaler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

danke, da hab ich mal schon ein anhaltspunkt denn ich suche schon ne ganze weile im netz weil junior mich ständigt löchert er will unbedingt mal allein


----------



## Allrounder_85 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Zitat Fischereigesetz:
Von 8 bis 18 Jahren können Jugendliche den Jugendfischereischein erwerben. Dazu muss die Jugendfischerprüfung abgelegt werden (abgespeckte Version der regulären Fischerprüfung mit kindgerechten Fragen zur Angelfischerei). Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt ohne weitere Auflagen zum Friedfischfang. Ab 14 Jahren kann dann nach bestandener Fischerprüfung der reguläre Fischereischein erworben werden.

Gültigkeitsdauer :Regulärer Fischereischein 1-5 Jahre.
    "         "       :Jugendfischreischein 1 Jahr


Sieht für mich dann wohl so aus als wenn das Friedfischangeln mit einem Jugendfischereischein ohne Aufsicht betrieben werden kann,wobei ich es aber schon nen bissl seltsam finde,da der Jugendfischereischein ja schon mit 8 JAhren erworben werden kann,und dann ohne Aufsicht  |kopfkrat

Naja ich hoffe ich konnte trotzdem helfen  #h


----------



## Allrounder_85 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



Allrounder_85 schrieb:


> Zitat Fischereigesetz:


 

 Gilt für Sachsen Anhalt...


----------



## siechstaler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

danke, eben wir gehen immer zusammen angeln 
nun will er auch mal allein ob ich meine aufsichtspflicht verletzte wenn allein loszieht keine ahnung
schwimmen kann er und naja 10 jahre da ist auch immer ein bischen blödsinn mit dabei ist halt so und genug angler sind auch immer da 
ich weis nicht ob ich es zulassen kann #c#c


----------



## Allrounder_85 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Ich hab ebn nochmal ein wenig im Netz nachgeschaut,und es scheint wirklich so zu sein das jugendliche bzw Kinder ab 8 Jahren mit einem Jugendfischereischein ohne Aufsicht auf Friedfische in Sachsen-Anhalt angeln dürfen! Jetzt liegt es natürlich an jedem selbst ob man die Jungs und Mädels alleine los schicken möchte.


----------



## siechstaler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

hab mit ihn eben noch mal geredet er will ja nur angeln und ich soll mich nicht so haben 
naja ,wir waren früher ja auch immer ontour und nun ist man selbst papa der ewig meckernde und übervorsichtige 
danke dir allrounder_85 für tips und infos #6


----------



## Allrounder_85 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Ja kein Problem...

Ich hab früher auch so lange genervt bis ich endlich allein los durfte,tja angeln ist schön,aber ohne Vaddern manchmal noch vieeel schöner :q

Naja denn man Petri Heil und so  #h


----------



## Taskin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

aaaach das erinnert mich an mich selber... nur leider hatte ich keinen vater mit angelschein, also hab ich frühstmöglich meinen staatlichen schein gemacht. bei uns in bayern ist das so:
mit 12 darfst du die schulung zu schein beginnen, mit 13 die prüfung ablegen, und bekommst den staatlichen schein mit 14 ausgestellt.

das wahr für mich die hölle, hatte mein schein bestanden, und musste dennoch ein jahr auf den staatlichen schein warten:c

naja im klartext: mit bestandener prüfung darf dein sohn mit 14 alleine fischen (zumindest bei uns in bayern) 
lg


----------



## Allrounder_85 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Ja bei uns in Niedersachsen isses auch so das de mit 12 dein Schein machen kannst,dann aber noch bis zum 14ten Lebensjahr warten musst bis de allein angeln kannst! Aber in Sachsen Anhalt is das alles nen bissl anders...


----------



## Taskin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

ist es dann auch wirklich so, das man für den jugendfischereischein ne kleine prüfung ablegen muss?
ich bin damals einfach zur stadt maschiert, hab das ding beantragt, 30€ bezahlt und dann abgeholt... das wahr alles.
normal ist in bayern alles etwas strenger, aber den jugendfischereischein gibt es einfach gegen baares.


----------



## Allrounder_85 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Ich denke mal das es unterschiedlich ist,in manchen Gemeinden wird viell ne kleine Prüfung stattfinden,in anderen wiederum nicht.Letztendlich wird so ne Prüfung auch nur Alibi sein um das Geld zu kassieren,ich denke mal das es hauptsächlich ums finanzielle geht,wie eigentlich immer!Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie die Prüfung für die Jugendlichen aussieht,wenn man bedenkt das bereits 8 jährige diese ablegen dürfen..."Welcher Fisch ist der größte?A:Stichling  B:Forelle  C:HAI " :q   Kindgerechte Fragen eben,wo wohl keiner durchfällt...Geldschneiderei meiner Meinung nach. Und der Schein ist nur 1 Jahr gültig,also jedes Jahr Kohle abdrücken...


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (20. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Hi

Kurz noch ne frage 
ich habe keinen jugendfischereischein und mach dieses jahr genauer gesagt jetzt am 12.9.13 den fischereischein. Und werde während der zeit  am 9.10.13 
14 jahre darf ich dan schon alleine angeln gehen ?? den der schein wird glaub erst im november aussgestellt. 
PS : ich wohne in badenwürttemberg


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

@Fischjäger
So wie ich das einschätze, bekommst du mit bestandener Prüfung in BW den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit,dass ist eigentlich eine glatte Lüge,weil du dennoch entweder alle 5 b.z.w. alle 10 Jahre aufs neue bezahlen musst!
Bei 5 Jahren sind dies ca.60€.
Mit diesem vollwertigen Fischereischein darfst du dann auch allein losziehen,wenn es deine Eltern denn erlauben!

Hieraus geht jedenfalls nichts anderes hervor:

http://www.lfvbw.de/79.0.html

Jürgen


----------



## Browning88 (20. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fischjäger
> So wie ich das einschätze, bekommst du mit bestandener Prüfung in BW den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit,dass ist eigentlich eine glatte Lüge,weil du dennoch entweder alle 5 b.z.w. alle 10 Jahre aufs neue bezahlen musst!
> Bei 5 Jahren sind dies ca.60€.
> Mit diesem vollwertigen Fischereischein darfst du dann auch allein losziehen,wenn es deine Eltern denn erlauben!
> ...


 
Ich glaube das ist etwas unglücklich erklärt. Die bestandene Prüfung gilt auf Lebenszeit, der Bundesfischereischein KANN auch auf Lebenszeit gelten, es kann aber auch sein, dass der nach einer gewissen Periode abläuft und verlängert werden muss da er sonst die Gültigkeit verliert. ( Als ich noch in NRW gemeldet war musste ich auch alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Bundesfischereischein beantragen bzw. verlängern lassen, in Niedersachsen jetzt habe ich einen der wirklich einmalig ausgestellt wird und auch ohne Verlängerung ein Leben lang Gültigkeit hat )

Hinsichtlich alleine Angeln musst du auch bedenken, dass du vom Gesetzt her als unter 18 jähriger zu einer gewissen Uhrzeit entweder ältere Begleitung brauchst oder auch Heim musst. Es wird wahrscheinlich zwar eher seltener vorkommen dass ich wegen deinem Alter abends einer nach Hause schickt aber der Form halbe sei einmal drauf hingewiesen, also allein Nachts auf Aal ist nicht so ganz okay, ;-)

Jetzt fühl ich mich so alt...


----------



## olaft64 (20. August 2013)

Du darfst im Rahmen des Jugendschutzgesetzes allein angeln, auch mit 14 (nicht bis Mitternacht u.a.). 

Du darfst nur erst ab 18 Jahren andere Jugendangler (mit dem Jugendschein) beaufsichtigen. 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



> Ich glaube das ist etwas unglücklich erklärt. Die bestandene Prüfung  gilt auf Lebenszeit, der Bundesfischereischein KANN auch auf Lebenszeit  gelten


Ich komme auch aus NRW (Prüfung 1972 Köln) und lebe nun in BW.
Leider muss ich dir wiedersprechen, da ich vielleicht unglücklich formuliert
habe, aber dennoch richtig erklärt habe!
Den einzig wahren Fischereischein auf Lebenzeit bekommst du in Bayern,wo je nach Lebensalter gestaffelt, eine Gebühr erhoben wird und man diesen Schein auch niemals mehr auf dem Amt verlängern lassen muss.
Hier in BW muss man wie gehabt, alle Jahre wieder Verwaltungsgebühren, sowie Fischereiabgabe löhnen!
Der einzige Unterschied zum bisherigen Schein, den ich gerade abgeben musste ,i st der winzige Aufdruck "auf Lebenszeit", der allerdings,da ja weiterhin regelmäßig Gebühren zu entrichten sind, eine Lüge ist.

Jürgen


----------



## Locke4865 (20. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

ist in Sachsen jetzt auch auf Lebenszeit
einmal zahlen und gut


----------



## Andal (21. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



Browning88 schrieb:


> Die bestandene Prüfung gilt auf Lebenszeit, der Bundesfischereischein KANN auch auf Lebenszeit gelten.



Nett gemeint und trotzdem falsch!

Einen "Bundesfischereischein" gibt es schon mal gar nicht. 

Nachweise für bestandene Prüfungen haben kein Verfallsdatum. Mit dieser Bescheinigung kann dann der Fischereischein (das Dokument an sich) für das jeweilige Bundesland erworben werden. Zusätzlich gibt es Bundesländer, die das Dokument Fischereischein auch ohne zeitliche Begrenzung ausstellen, eben auf Lebenszeit. Wobei sich das nicht unbedingt auf den Angler alleine bezieht. Verliert man den Schein, muss er komplett neu ausgestellt und bezahlt werden.

Und dann gibt es noch die Fischereiabgabe, die zusätzlich, meistens befristet entrichtet werden muss. Erst das Dokument und die nachgewiesene Entrichtung der Abgabe berechtigt zum Erwerb einer Angelerlaubnis. Das ist das berühmte "Marken kleben", oder "verlängern lassen". Hier gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, jedenfalls in Bayern, dass man diese Abgabe, gestaffelt nach Alter, auf einen Sitz entrichtet. FS auf Lebenszeit plus einmalige Zahlung und man muss wegen der Fischerei nie mehr auf die Gemeinde traben.

Einen Führerschein drücken sie dir einfach am Ende der Prüfung in die Hand und das wars. Es bleibt seltsam!


----------



## antonio (21. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich komme auch aus NRW (Prüfung 1972 Köln) und lebe nun in BW.
> Leider muss ich dir wiedersprechen, da ich vielleicht unglücklich formuliert
> habe, aber dennoch richtig erklärt habe!
> Den einzig wahren Fischereischein auf Lebenzeit bekommst du in Bayern,wo je nach Lebensalter gestaffelt, eine Gebühr erhoben wird und man diesen Schein auch niemals mehr auf dem Amt verlängern lassen muss.
> ...



in thüringen auch.

antonio


----------



## Fin (21. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



antonio schrieb:


> in thüringen auch.
> 
> antonio



Und in Niedersachsen ebenso.


----------



## Browning88 (21. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Nett gemeint und trotzdem falsch!
> 
> Einen "Bundesfischereischein" gibt es schon mal gar nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Auch falsch!

Die Marke und die Gebühr dafür muss man nur zahlen, wenn man Mitglied in einem Verein ist. Die Marken werden in das Buch des VDSF eingeklebt. Dies bekommt man nur wenn man in einem Verein ist, der dem Verband angeschlossen ist, folglich ohne Verein - keine Verbandsabgaben. Sobald man einem Verein austritt wird das Buch auch wieder eingezogen und man muss nicht weiter die Gebühren zahlen und erhält auch keine Marken mehr.

Weiterhin kann der blaue Schein meiner Meinung nach auch als Bundesfischereischein bezeichnet werden und wird es umgangssprachlich auch oft weil er dazu berechtigt im ganzen Bund zu angeln bzw. die notwendigen Erlaubnisscheine zu erwerben und nicht nur auf jeweiliger Landesebene.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Jetzt bringst du schon wieder etwas durcheinander.

Als Quittung für die bezahlte Fischereiabgabe bekommst du, je nach BL entweder einen Stempelabdruck, oder eine Gebührenmarke in deinen Fischereischein. Damit ist beurkundet, dass der der Schein sozusagen aktiv ist und du einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben kannst.

Die von dir angeführte Jahresmarke des Fischereiverbandes hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Da das Fischerei in die Zuständigkeit der Länder und nicht des Bundes fällt, ist die Bezeichnung "Bundesfischereischein" nicht richtig. Ob du nun Bundesfischereischein, Blauer Schein, oder Ödeldödelpappe dazu sagst, ändert nichts daran. Das Ding wird in allen Fischereigesetzen einfach nur Fischereischein genannt.


----------



## antonio (21. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt bringst du schon wieder etwas durcheinander.
> 
> Als Quittung für die bezahlte Fischereiabgabe bekommst du, je nach BL entweder einen Stempelabdruck, oder eine Gebührenmarke in deinen Fischereischein. Damit ist beurkundet, dass der der Schein sozusagen aktiv ist und du einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben kannst.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (23. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Nommal danke danke für die ganzen antworten 

LG 
Fischjäger


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (23. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Hi

ich hab mir mal die gewässer von dem verein angeckugt wo ich auch beitreten werde. Und natürlich die regeln der gewässer durchgelesen 
und an allen steht dran benutzung von LEBENDKÖDERN ist verboten.
heisst das auch das ich dan nicht mit wurm, made e.t.c angeln darf ???


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



> benutzung von LEBENDKÖDERN ist verboten.
> heisst das auch das ich dan nicht mit wurm, Made e.t.c angeln darf ??


Damit ist sicher nur der lebende Köderfisch gemeint!

Geh du mal in den Verein und mach dich beim Jugendwart vorstellig, der wird dir wohl noch ein paar andere Sachen erklären.
Sinnvoll wäre es wenn du den Jugendfischereischein schon hast bis dahin!
Also Passbild,Kohle und aufs Bürgerbüro/Rathaus,beantragen.

Jürgen


----------



## olaft64 (23. August 2013)

Nur lebender Köderfisch, Maus, Frosch (Wirbeltiere). Alles andere würde mich sehr wundern...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Warum Jugendfischereischein ??
wäre es schlimm wen ich ihn nicht habe
kann ich dan trotzdem den fischereischein machen??


----------



## olaft64 (24. August 2013)

Er ist wegen Deines Alters davon ausgegangen,  dass Du ihn schon hast (Du dürftest mit Jugendschein jetzt schon unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischereischein-Inhabers angeln). Und jetzt den "richtigen" Schein mit Prüfung machst, um allein zu angeln.  Du musst ihn nicht vorher gehabt haben.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Ah vielen dank für die antwort 
doch leider gibtt es niemanden in meiner familie der einen Fischereischein besizt 
Gruß  Fischjäger


----------



## Trollwut (25. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

In Bayern isses so: ab 14 kann man seinen regulären Fischereischein machen. Was soviel heißt wie: Sobald du deinen Fischereischein hast (Nicht jugendfischereischein), darfst du alleine raus, also frühstens ab 14.

Was hat das meine Mutter genervt mich ständig hin und herfahrn zu müssen


----------



## Teichbubi (25. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was hat das meine Mutter genervt mich ständig hin und herfahrn zu müssen



Das nervt meine immer noch. Für alle, deren Eltern auch davon genervt sind empfehle ich daher den Spruch:
"Ich könnte ja auch den ganzen Tag Computer spielen!"
Schon sitzen sie im Auto.


----------



## olaft64 (25. August 2013)

Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Ah vielen dank für die antwort
> doch leider gibtt es niemanden in meiner familie der einen Fischereischein besizt
> Gruß  Fischjäger



Es muss kein Familienmitglied sein. Kann einfach ein mindestens 18jaehriger Fischereischein- Inhaber sein, der sich bereit erklärt,  Dich zu "beaufsichtigen". Z.B. ein Vereinsmitglied aus Deinem zukünftigen Verein.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (25. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Nomall danke an alle anderen 
fürs antworten
und warscheinlich wird mich mein vater oder meine oma rumfahren 

hahahahahaahahhah   oh und könnt ihr mir einen onlineangelshop vorschlagen


gruß Fischjäger


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2013)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

@Fischjäger,
Wenn du aus dem Steinheim an der Murr kommst, dann hast du sogar einen Angelverein direkt im Ort:
http://www.fgv-steinheim.de/fgv_start.html
Der nicht nur schöne Gewässer gepachtet hat, sondern zudem auch noch Kurse für die Fischereiprüfung anbietet und noch viel wichtiger,anscheinend auch noch Jugendarbeit macht(so steht es wenigstens auf der HP)!
Ohne einem Angelverein kommtst du als Jugendlicher mit Angelwunsch nicht weiter,vor allem wenn in deiner Familie niemand diesem Hobby nachgeht.Wenn der auch noch im Ort ist,also in Fahradentfernung, kann es besser gar nicht sein.
Ich würde daher an deiner Stelle zunächst mal mit den Eltern sprechen,ob die dich auch unterstützen!
Anschließend mal im Verein vorstellig werden,ob nun mit oder ohne Jugendfischereischein und Kontakt zum Jugendwart aufnehmen.
Spätestens wenn du dort Mitglied werden möchtest, musst dies mit den
Eltern abgeklärt sein, weil die den Aufnahmeantrag unterschreiben müssen.
In der Regel musst du da auch nicht sofort Mitglied werden, sondern kannst erst mal eine paar mal dort vorbeischauen und dann erst entscheiden, ob du dazu gehören willst.
Wenn der von mir genannte Verein nicht der einzige in deiner Gegend ist, kannst du sogar auch andere Vereine "testen"!
Als Jugendlicher ist dies recht günstig, später als Erwachsener kann es richtig viel Geld kosten, wenn man sich in einen Angelverein "einkaufen" musst!

Also zuerst mal mit den Eltern reden,
dann den Verein aufsuchen,
dann Jugendfischereischein beantragen
und das hier:



> hahahahahaahahhah   oh und könnt ihr mir einen onlineangelshop vorschlagen


machst du dann, wenn du erst mal mit dem Jugendwart gesprochen
hast, der wird dich sicher besser beraten können, als Leute hier im Board,die weder die Gewässer kennen, noch wissen worauf die Jugend dort fischt!
Wahrscheinlich weiß du ja selbst noch nicht genau wie und worauf du fischen willst?
Jetzt schon Angelgeräte kaufen,wäre unnötiges Geld verbrennen!
Es wäre schön,wenn du hier ab und zu mal posten würdest,wie es weiter bei dir läuft.

Jürgen


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Hallo zsm ich habe mal eine frage bei uns fängt ende februar die forellen sasion wieder an un dich ich wollte mich nach einer spinnrute erkunden doch ich weis nicht genau auf was ich achten muss könnt ihr mir welche empfhelen ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2014)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Erst mit bestandener Fischereiprüfung. Da du diese frühstens mit 14 machen kannst, darfst du folglich frühstens mit 14 Jahren alleine angeln.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (3. März 2014)

*AW: ab welchen alter darf man ALLEINE angeln*

Du kannst sie ab 12 machen - aber erst ab 14 ihn beantragen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

